# Waste Tank Valve Leak



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I have been having an issue with tank valves that appear to be closed, but effluent pours out when I take off the end cap to the sewer connection.
Has anyone else had this problem on a 21RS?
We are upgrading the TT anyway, but was curious...is this common with Outback TT's?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Eagleeyes


















We personally have not had this happen, but I'm sure you will receive some good info shortly


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes! Have the same problem. I just ended up buying another manual valve that simply attaches to the end of the drain pipe and that worked for me. I just have to open 2 valves instead of 1.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Eeeeewwww, that's gross.

Mine does it too. Never really thought about it not being normal. Maybe we have something stuck and clogging up the valve from fully closing but it doesn't fill up or anything. Maybe it's stuff left in there from dumping after you shut the valve and remove the hose.

Hey Dawn, so what do you want me to bring to the pot luck again?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not really. If I remove the cap I may get a teaspoon to a tablespoon of "fluid" but thats it. Maybe they need to be cleaned or lubircated. I have seen stuff for sale at camping world but have yet to use it because I have not needed it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've not had that happen - yet. But I'm sure it is just a matter of time. Those gate valves will leak if a piece of toilet paper or other solid gets caught in the valve when it gets closed. And then it dries and sticks like glue. Then the valve cannot close and seal completely.

I use a device (can't recall the name right now) that is a clear plastic elbow which hooks up between the waste pipe end and the sewer hose. It has its own gate valve, along with a connection for a garden hose and a valve for controling water from the hose.

After a tank is drained, I close the device's gate valve, then turn on the water (from the hose) that back-flushes the pipe and the tank. I back-fill the tank for awhile, then turn off the water and open the device's gate valve again, and a lot of stuff comes flowing out with the second flush. After about three times, the water runs clean and clear (which I can see, because the device is clear plastic). And maybe its also because I use the Calgon water softner in the tanks to keep the insides of the system slick and not much sticks to it.

I don't know if this device would prevent your problem - but it couldn't hurt. I thought about a Tornado or a Quickie-Flush, but this seemed to do the same thing (sort of) and was a lot less expensive and I didn't have to install anything. Thought I'd give it a try, and so far, I'm satisfied.

Plus - I hate to spend too much money on lots of mods to the Outback, only to trade them away in 4-5 years or so when we trade for a new model - and then have to do it all over again. I'm trying to strike a balance between conservatism and creature comforts!

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I've not had that happen - yet. But I'm sure it is just a matter of time. Those gate valves will leak if a piece of toilet paper or other solid gets caught in the valve when it gets closed. And then it dries and sticks like glue. Then the valve cannot close and seal completely.
> 
> I use a device (can't recall the name right now) that is a clear plastic elbow which hooks up between the waste pipe end and the sewer hose. It has its own gate valve, along with a connection for a garden hose and a valve for controling water from the hose.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're talking about "hydro-flush" or something called that... I will probably get one for the new camper.
You may be right about something stuck, but this issue is something I've had from the start, and up until recently thought it was normal! Silly me....
Anyway, I hope to avoid it with the new TT.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine has had this issue since I took delivery as well.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Hey Dawn, so what do you want me to bring to the pot luck again?


How about your famous black tank soup with extra tp chunks?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hey Dawn, so what do you want me to bring to the pot luck again?


How about your famous black tank soup with extra tp chunks?








[/quote]

Only the best for you.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Ours does to, it always has. Dealer wassupposed to have fixed it. But it still leaks.

Linda


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It called the Flush King









I got one and it works well, I supppose it could help remove some blockage in the way of the valve. I have
also used "tissue digester" to help eat the paper and get it all out.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Mine usually has a little bit of water if we haven't camped for awhile. It has always been that way.

However, when we were camping a few weeks ago, I removed the cap, and a bunch of "stuff" starting coming out








I quickly got the cap back on and got a garbage bag under the pipe so I could get my sewer hose on. I thought the valve was broken in the open position and I had a full tank behind the cap. My sister grabbed her camera to capture the moment I removed the cap, and luckily for me, just a little more came out (my sister was SO disappointed).

I might think about getting a second valve as suggested here. It is kind of embarrassing to take your cap of and have stuff come out, hoping nobody was watching!

Bruce


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

My black valve started leaking a tiny bit and gradually got worse. Keystone replaced it right away for me. Even a teaspoon of the stuff is pretty nasty. By the way, when the dealer fixed it, they put in a tornado wash fro me for the cost of the tornado wash. No labor.

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have about 1-2 teaspoons come out....so I consider that a small amount of Grey water that was still coming down the pipe as I closed it last time. Nothing I worry about at this time.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Mine has had this issue since I took delivery as well.


Yep...same here. When I take the cap off to dump I get a bunch of liquid coming out. I have been meaning to take it back to get service since it still under warranty but just haven't found the time.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ditto here too. maybe a cup or 2 of fluid. its clean/grey. i was thinking it might be residual from dumping. next time i will make sure the lines are "bone" dry before we setup. then i will know if it is a leak or residual.


----------

